# aromasine causing boner issue



## beeazy (Apr 3, 2011)

Wtf just started aromasine on the advice of a few members, my adex still left my nips itchy. I'm two 12.5 mg doses in (Thu. Saterday) and two days in a row I haven't been my normal beast like self   I was doing adex prior and sex was fine ( if not better do to the test). 

Note: I also finished a four week kicker of dbol..........
but that shouldn't affect my peter right.


----------



## endurance724 (Apr 3, 2011)

you prlli drove ur estrogen too low, you need sum in order to get it up, i wuld lower ur aromasin dose, it is stronger than adex.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 3, 2011)

I had to lower mine to like 12.5 E3d or E4D even.

When I did 12.5 ED I noticed extreme kill of sex drive and super joint pain with horrible tendonitis.

Don't want to wipe out too much of that Estrogen. 

I will say that it kills the bloat in a day or so!!!! which is nuts.

So I've kind of been waiting until I feel the bloat a lil' then I hit the Aromasin and its gone.

I can't stand the tendonitis issue, it kills my lifting. I hope the IGF-DES thats on order will fix that!


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 3, 2011)

thats weird it shouldnt kill ur sex drive because aromasin is made to inhibit like 70% of estrogen in order to keep in favor of testosterone, it doesnt kill like letro
youre only taking it 2x a week? and it solved ur sore nipple problem?


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 3, 2011)

List all the drugs you are on currently and the doas and maybe I can help a little.


----------



## beeazy (Apr 3, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> thats weird it shouldnt kill ur sex drive because aromasin is made to inhibit like 70% of estrogen in order to keep in favor of testosterone, it doesnt kill like letro
> youre only taking it 2x a week? and it solved ur sore nipple problem?



Itchy not sore

And  eod 12.5 but I'm only 2 Doses in. Before I was using adex .50 eod seemed to be solving the itch but I was going to run out of the adex before cycle was over (hadn't planned on such a large dose) and aroma was reccomended.


----------



## beeazy (Apr 3, 2011)

Ju





Glycomann said:


> List all the drugs you are on currently and the doas and maybe I can help a little.



Just the test e 250x2 a week. Just finished dbol 25mg ed on wensday. Was taking adex but switched to aroma a few days ago......see my above post for details on why and dose


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 3, 2011)

beeazy said:


> Ju
> 
> Just the test e 250x2 a week. Just finished dbol 25mg ed on wensday. Was taking adex but switched to aroma a few days ago......see my above post for details on why and dose



Libido is sort of a crap shoot when using these compounds.  Sometimes high testosterone in the absence of high estrogens can lead to issues.  The cause is probably related to over stimulation of cells in the lymbic system that guide sexual function.  There is a delicate balance of hormones and hormone signaling in this region.  pone correlation is over stimulation with DHT.  What seems to work for me is use of hCG.  It seems to allow more normal hormone function while taking these drugs. To much AI can definitely affect but it's difficult to diagnose from here. Flucuations can cause problems too. I would probably let things normalize for 2 weeks before changing anything.  12.5 mg/d of aromasin is not a huge dose.  If same symptoms after 2 weeks then maybe drop some AI to EOD same dose. I try to be systematic. May seem like it takes more time but you are isolating the variables.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Agreed, really need to find causation.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am running test e at 500/week, and was experimenting with my aromasin dose with blood work.  12.5 EOD had me in twenties, 12.5 ED had me in teens and I felt like crap.  I had Low libido (no ED though), creaky joints, joint pain, and fatigue.  I know that teens can be "in the range," for estradiol for males, but it's too low for me.  Bloodwork is key!


----------



## beeazy (Apr 13, 2011)

So I dropped down to 15mg every 4 day and still having issues. I'm done with this aromasin........ I still have some adex pills left and ill order some liquid version of adex from sponser.

Wtf this is frustrating. I'm wondering if it could have to do with me dropping the dbol after four weeks? Just so happens that's when I switched from adex to aromasin.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 14, 2011)

beeazy said:


> So I dropped down to 15mg every 4 day and still having issues. I'm done with this aromasin........ I still have some adex pills left and ill order some liquid version of adex from sponser.
> 
> Wtf this is frustrating. I'm wondering if it could have to do with me dropping the dbol after four weeks? Just so happens that's when I switched from adex to aromasin.



Not everything works for everyone. I seem to be overly sensitive to it also, joint/tendon pain and no labido even if I 12.5 EOD. 

But it takes my bloat away almost overnight, so even if I do it 2x a week It seems to be doing its job for me. Only bloodwork would confirm.


----------



## primo33333 (Jun 27, 2011)

*help with aromasin dosage and torem dosage (both liquid)*

guys... im 6 weeks into my test prop cycle 125 eod... i started my tbol at 50mg ed for the next 6 weeks...

i have about 700mg of liquid stane (aromasin) and i would like to know what is the proper dosage for running pct. i will also be using liquid TOREM along with the aromasin. 

1. how should i dose aromasin and torem fro 4 week pct... ( i hear lots of different answers for aromasin such as 25/25/12.5/12.5 (or 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5
and the torem dosage? no clue?

2. if i were to run the aromasin at 25/25/12.5/12.5 that would =525mg... i would still have 175mg left of aromasin. i was thinking of using it towards the end of my cycle dosed at like 5mg ed or even 10 e3d. the reason is because i developed a small lump on both sides of nipple so i began using tamox at 20mg ed for 1 week and dropped it down to 10mg for the duration of cycle. if i used aromasin at 5mg ed X175 that would give me about 35 days of use leading up to pct where i would increase it to 25/25/12.5/12.5. 

im not really bloated, no more than when i started... nipples dont hurt and are not that puffy... just got the lump  straight away... 
i was thinking of using the aromasin at a low dose mainly to see if i can get leaner towards end of my cycle....

last year i did a cycle of sus.... i developed these lumps, which went away after finishing the cylcle... no pct...didnt feel that bad at all... and nipples were ok...
4 weeks into my test prop i the lumps came back... i feel once i finish and do a proper pct (torem/aromasin) that the small lumps will go away like last time... not to worried...

basically 2 questions, because i have some aromasin to play with if i do 25/25/12.5/12.5 should i use it to see if i shed some water weight?

2. torem dosage? help. and aromasin dosage help?

hope this isnt too confusing. please help... thanks guys

also i here it takes a week to reach steady blood levels on aromasin, so to get a proper pct, would it be a benefit to already be taking some aromain before finishing cycle? make sense?


----------



## primo33333 (Jul 1, 2011)

i was thinking of taking 10mg of aromasin e3d or like 3mg every day...
i have liquid stane.... thinking of taking that for the remainder of my cycle (2 months) than starting my pct... 25/25/12.5/12.5

or can i go lower.

please help


----------

